# Apple Car Play - Tesla PLEASE get it.



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So my Model 3 is in the shop to repair hail damage (booooo) and I got a rental that has Apple Car Play. I previously had ACP in my GTI that I traded in on the Model 3. 

OMG, life is SO much easier with ACP. Yes, I miss the lovely Google Map but running Waze on the big screen? Awesome. Having the podcast player up and not laggy and glitchy? Amazing. And texting / Siri support? Oh boy, Tesla, do you have a long, long, LONG way to go in voice recognition. Just a simple thing that the podcast I'm playing actually pauses all the time when receiving a text is a subtle, but welcome, touch. 

Man, I really miss the system. Come on Tesla, just do it already.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is that even something that can be added later? Does the hardware support it?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> So my Model 3 is in the shop to repair hail damage (booooo) and I got a rental that has Apple Car Play. I previously had ACP in my GTI that I traded in on the Model 3.
> 
> OMG, life is SO much easier with ACP. Yes, I miss the lovely Google Map but running Waze on the big screen? Awesome. Having the podcast player up and not laggy and glitchy? Amazing. And texting / Siri support? Oh boy, Tesla, do you have a long, long, LONG way to go in voice recognition. Just a simple thing that the podcast I'm playing actually pauses all the time when receiving a text is a subtle, but welcome, touch.
> 
> Man, I really miss the system. Come on Tesla, just do it already.


So, you want Waze on the big screen but the car follows a different path? Wouldn't that be confusing?

Or maybe the integration that you are wanting is a lot more than you would initially think about?

And FYI, the world doesn't revolve around iPhone. There are other platforms.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Is that even something that can be added later? Does the hardware support it?


Not sure about CarPlay, but Android Auto just needs a USB connection between the phone and car computer. The rest is software.


Ed Woodrick said:


> And FYI, the world doesn't revolve around iPhone. There are other platforms.


There are only two platforms that matter, and most auto companies implement both CarPlay and Android Auto rather than just one or the other.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Used it in a Leaf rental and was sorely disappointed. USB connection was glitchy (could’ve been my cord but doubt it) and the requirement to have Siri turned on just to use Waze or listen to podcasts (not using voice commands) was frustrating since there’s no simple Siri switch in iPhone settings.

Once I had it all working, I still missed the Tesla UI to the nth degree and not just because of the size.

Nothing’s perfect and user options would be nice but I don’t blame Tesla for wanting to focus on their software and control the IO stream. Heck, that’s what Apple does and why they have such a loyal base (even among those of us who wish they wouldn’t make stupid interface decisions like always “on” wifi and BT antennas).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> So, you want Waze on the big screen but the car follows a different path? Wouldn't that be confusing?


Nope. I do it now, but on my phone in the dock. 


Ed Woodrick said:


> Or maybe the integration that you are wanting is a lot more than you would initially think about?


I completely understand what I'm asking for. I've used ACP for tens of thousands of miles. 


Ed Woodrick said:


> And FYI, the world doesn't revolve around iPhone. There are other platforms


Really, thanks. I had never thought of that. I appreciate the education. Feel free to ask for Android Auto if you wish, I'm not gonna stop you. Meanwhile, I'll ask on behalf of the iOS users out here.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I've got it in my rental right now (my 3 is in the shop because an idiot, me, dropped a wheelbarrow on the passenger fender and dented it pretty good). I like ACP, but I think with some more UI updates the Tesla UI could be much better.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would bet that the reason Apple CarPlay/Android Auto isn't in Tesla's software because they require full control over the screen. Since Tesla has no other control mechanism besides the screen, that causes a huge problem.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I've used both AA and ACP. I find AA to be better and more reliable, but neither is that compelling over the Tesla Nav and UI IMHO. You can always run Waze on the web browser should you so desire...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Before ACP was ever released, I followed every nugget of news about it that I could find. I was going to limit my next car purchase only to those that offered it. It’s roll out was very slow and sparse and it fell off my radar screen. Then 3 years ago I got it on my Volvo and was disappointed - it just wasn’t as smooth and snazzy as I had hoped. I drove the Volvo a few weeks ago, though, and was surprisingly impressed. I don’t know if it was me or it that had changed. Specifically the voice commands and better interface with texting was notable. I wouldn’t want to give up my big screen in the Tesla and a thousand things I like better about the Tesla, but I do wish Tesla would give some attention to their buggy interface.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I would bet that the reason Apple CarPlay/Android Auto isn't in Tesla's software because they require full control over the screen.


Do you have a link to this requirement?

Technically, it should be easy to only give those applications access to a "window", but I could imagine Apple and Google making it legally required to use the whole screen. I just haven't seen such a requirement.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Used it in a Leaf rental and was sorely disappointed. USB connection was glitchy (could've been my cord but doubt it) and the requirement to have Siri turned on just to use Waze or listen to podcasts (not using voice commands) was frustrating since there's no simple Siri switch in iPhone settings.
> 
> Once I had it all working, I still missed the Tesla UI to the nth degree and not just because of the size.
> 
> Nothing's perfect and user options would be nice but I don't blame Tesla for wanting to focus on their software and control the IO stream. Heck, that's what Apple does and why they have such a loyal base (even among those of us who wish they wouldn't make stupid interface decisions like always "on" wifi and BT antennas).


My experiences across multiple vehicles does not mirror yours at all.

Never had a problem with USB connection. Sometimes when using wireless, but never USB. This is in BMW, Porsche, VW, Ford, Etc..
Not sure what you're talking about with regard to Siri. Do you have it off? Or are you talking about "Hey Siri"? You don't need to have "Hey Siri" active to use Waze or listen to podcasts.

Some complaints of Tesla vs. Carplay:

When you get an incoming text, it reads it but does not mute the volume of your audio source. It barely turns it down. 
When saying "text wife" it then brings up all every single contact for wife, and makes you pick. ACP remembers which contact you normally use and just uses that. Or picks the one that's messagable. 
When saying "text John Smith" you don't get a list of every single "John" you have in your contact list and have to scroll through and pick it. 
Saying "call wife home" results in said call, vs. you having to scroll through all your wife contacts to find "home"

Etc.

I guess it's not for everyone, but using it regularly makes you realize how primitive Tesla's voice command and text systems are.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> Do you have a link to this requirement?
> 
> Technically, it should be easy to only give those applications access to a "window", but I could imagine Apple and Google making it legally required to use the whole screen. I just haven't seen such a requirement.


Apple Car Play on the Mustang Mach-E doesn't seem to take over the entire screen. There are some native software widgets that remain. That'd be required for Models 3/Y.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I don’t suspect Tesla will ever add CarPlay or Android Auto since that’s somewhat anathema to what they are doing. I would love for them to add Apple Music - and perhaps some other streaming options. Slacker isn’t terrible, but you can tell a lot of ‘stations’ only have 20-30 songs on a loop and they never seem to change. The thumbs up/down thing is just for that specific song vs more of a ‘I like this artist/style/similar stuff’.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> My experiences across multiple vehicles does not mirror yours at all.
> 
> Never had a problem with USB connection. Sometimes when using wireless, but never USB. This is in BMW, Porsche, VW, Ford, Etc..
> Not sure what you're talking about with regard to Siri. Do you have it off? Or are you talking about "Hey Siri"? You don't need to have "Hey Siri" active to use Waze or listen to podcasts.


Yeah, I don't have Siri turned on. No interest in a digital assistant for things I'm quite capable of doing myself and I've never been impressed with "her" results. Unfortunately, there just isn't a simple on/off toggle for Siri and it takes some effort to find the right switch in order to enable car play for somebody like me.

I don't do much texting from the car so I can certainly see why that would be better than the Tesla voice commands but I'd like to think those will get better if Tesla ever learns to listen to their customers feedback. Like to see improvements before them allowing Apple or Android.


----------



## Lashlee (Feb 20, 2021)

My 2018 Leaf that I sold to buy my M3P had wired CarPlay. I felt it was a great addition, though I don't know about some people stating that Siri needed to be enabled to work. I feel like Tesla could use some additional options for music (I would even settle for an option for an iPod), but I would appreciate CarPlay (and Android Auto) to be integrated.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

ACP is the one and only thing I miss from my pre-Tesla car!

As smart as Tesla is, I’m sure they can figure out how to make it work without taking over the whole UI. My guess is, they don’t want to…

Sean


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

SP's Tesla said:


> ACP is the one and only thing I miss from my pre-Tesla car!
> 
> As smart as Tesla is, I'm sure they can figure out how to make it work without taking over the whole UI. My guess is, they don't want to…
> 
> Sean


Elon is a control freak. They never will allow it. This whole thread is just me whistling in the dark, really.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Apple really needs to offer CarPlay on their iPad minis. Pair it to ANY car over Bluetooth and/or wire and you have instant ACP wether the auto manufacturer offers it or not.

It’d also be a nice middle finger to the manufacturers that bundle ACP/AA with higher tiered trims.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Tesla has gone their own way with Nav, Media, control of the car. It is effectively a closed third standard. Many of us still keep Waze in a dock while tooling about (g'day officer) but the car is the software is the car.

Now, if Telsa started porting their software system to other manufacturers that would be interesting. Volvo ditched their nav/media/control system for a third party solution. RIM started selling blackberry software to other companies (hmmm, bad example).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I think the last few posts sum it up - Tesla isn't going to give up the UI - it IS the vehicle. Although we all know the last 6 months have crawled by for new features or updates, it wasn't like this previously. No one would ever provide what Tesla needed or wanted to be able to give us the updated features and tweaking of the UI they have given us.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> Tesla has gone there own way with Nav, Media, control of the car. It is effectively a closed third standard. Many of us still keep Waze in a dock while tooling about (g'day officer) but the car is the software is the car.
> 
> Now, if Telsa started porting their software system to other manufacturers that would be interesting. Volvo ditched their nav/media/control system for a third party solution. RIM started selling blackberry software to other companies (hmmm, bad example).


By the end of the decade, nearly every OEM will have ceeded their infotainment over to third parties like Google, apple, etc. Do you realize how much money they spend on crappy infotainment that never changes and is outdated instantly?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> By the end of the decade, nearly every OEM will have ceeded their infotainment over to third parties like Google, apple, etc.


And Ford will still be with Microsoft :tearsofjoy:


----------



## Dundoleo (Mar 29, 2021)

I am in complete agreement with the OP. The Tesla UI for its center console requires my eyes to be off of the road....a lot. 
My previous Bolt was butt-ass ugly, but with ACP on the screen, the integration worked perfectly, was intuitive and the voice commands worked flawlessly. 
The center console has a lot of real estate. I'm certain it could support Android Auto or ACP. But Elon would NEVER allow it.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> And Ford will still be with Microsoft :tearsofjoy:


Sync 1 and 2 were Microsoft, Sync 3 BlackBerry QNX and Sync 4 Google Android Car OS

Having competing mapping tech running at the same time as Teslas required system for FSD/AP would be confusing for customers and would have to be nerfed from the start. Apple and Android amy not agree to that, so it may be coming from more than one direction, preventing any integration.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Nope. I do it now, but on my phone in the dock.
> 
> I completely understand what I'm asking for. I've used ACP for tens of thousands of miles.
> 
> Really, thanks. I had never thought of that. I appreciate the education. Feel free to ask for Android Auto if you wish, I'm not gonna stop you. Meanwhile, I'll ask on behalf of the iOS users out here.


No, you have never used ACP controlling the car. You have only followed ACP routing. If the car is in full FSD or Navigate on Autopilot, then it isn't listening to ACP. It would be like ACP is a back-seat driver.

I've used Tesla navigation for a LOT more than a few "tens of thousands of miles". I'm well over 50,000 miles on Tesla nav. I've used Garmin nav for hundreds of thousands of miles, So "tens of thousands of miles" just ain't that much.

Last I hear, Apple has some hardware requirements that probably isn't implemented in a Tesla. A prime example of Apple's closed (and happy about it) architecture.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> No, you have never used ACP controlling the car. You have only followed ACP routing. If the car is in full FSD or Navigate on Autopilot, then it isn't listening to ACP. It would be like ACP is a back-seat driver.
> 
> I've used Tesla navigation for a LOT more than a few "tens of thousands of miles". I'm well over 50,000 miles on Tesla nav. I've used Garmin nav for hundreds of thousands of miles, So "tens of thousands of miles" just ain't that much.
> 
> Last I hear, Apple has some hardware requirements that probably isn't implemented in a Tesla. A prime example of Apple's closed (and happy about it) architecture.


please, sir, refrain from telling me what I have and have not done. Because the car I owned previously to my Tesla ran Apple car play. And it had nearly 40k miles when I got rid of it.

Also, I have 70k miles combines on my two model 3's. i use nav for every single trip.

And I don't have FSD, and when I DID Have EAP, I rarely used NOA, because it stunk.

but thanks anyway.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> No, you have never used ACP controlling the car.


Needsdecaf never said anything about using Apple maps to "control" the car. You're assuming that someone is using either Navigate on Autopilot or FSD. If you aren't using those features, then routing has nothing to do with the car's actions.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Needsdecaf never said anything about using Apple maps to "control" the car. You're assuming that someone is using either Navigate on Autopilot or FSD. If you aren't using those features, then routing has nothing to do with the car's actions.


So Garsh if you were to read the thread, you may see that my point is that if you are using Apple Maps to route and then Tesla to drive, you'd be seeing the car going in different directions. To make them work together is a pretty big undertaking.


----------



## PLNX107 (Mar 5, 2017)

I usually don't get involved in divisive discussion because, who needs that... However, my experiences in technology architecture, engineering, and end-user computing, may prove to be useful. *This is pure conjecture.*

If Tesla decided to move forward with AA and ACP, they could appear in the bottom task bar icons and swipe up like any of their first-party apps. Swiping up to activate this would display AA or ACP in a window the same as the built-in browser or music apps. It would not take over the screen like it does for other auto manufactures. With this option, we would gain access to digital assistants, music apps, calling, etc. Unfortunately, I see mapping apps as a problem. It's relatively simple if the driver does not have any advance AP features where the car's navigation is making choices on routes. Tesla's map and navigation would simply not be used, like any other implementation of AA and APC. When we need to integrate with Navigate on Autopilot or later FSD, it's more complicated. Tesla will need two way communication with the phone in order to keep navigation in sync. I don't believe this is possible now, but is something that could be solved with a custom API from Google and Apple. There is precedent for this type of integration (Zoom calling for example) and IMO Apple and Google should be thinking about expanded telematics already.

I will also mention that when I bought my M3 in 2019, the sales person I spoke with said something like "we're a software company so why would we use software from other companies" (paraphrasing). I didn't respond to that statement as I felt there were a few problems with it and wasn't about to debate with a 20 something who appeared to be parroting something he was told or heard. But, maybe there _is _some stubbornness on Tesla's side? CarPlay and Android Auto are not features everyone find useful but for those that do, it really does enhance the in-car experience. Personally, I'd love to return to CarPlay. I really do miss having Siri readily available to send messages, place calls, and add songs to "Up Next". Calling out with "Hey Siri" and having it respond via Bluetooth is hit or miss and on a number of occasions has been more of a distraction than needed. I'm thankful for the improved SMS integration we received about a year ago, but I still miss CarPlay.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> So Garsh if you were to read the thread, you may see that my point is that if you are using Apple Maps to route and then Tesla to drive, you'd be seeing the car going in different directions. To make them work together is a pretty big undertaking.












I use Waze on ACP. And it agrees with the Tesla / Google routing about 90% of the time. Probably since Google gets most of it's traffic info from Waze.

I'm really not understanding your point.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I have both ACP and OEM navigation in my Volvo and on occasion, I have used both of them for navigation at the same time. The Volvo OEM navigation truly ranks among the worst, but it brings up a mini map in my binnacle display (similar to in S/X) and I like having that there. Just turn off the sound for that one and all is good as I actually use Google maps via ACP. Most of the time they are routing the same.

I would also note that ACP only takes up 1/2 the center screen on the Volvo. I think it takes up the whole screen in cars that have such a small screen that it needs all the real estate.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> ....my point is that if you are using Apple Maps to route and then Tesla to drive....


So what do you mean by "using.. Tesla to drive"? I assume you mean the car deciding what turns to take, exits to take, etc. That only happens if you are using NoA or FSD.

With plain-old Autopilot or even Enhanced Autopilot (or if using nothing at all), the navigation isn't doing anything except telling the _person _what to do. And then it doesn't matter what the routing says - it makes no difference to the Tesla.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I use Waze on ACP. And it agrees with the Tesla / Google routing about 90% of the time. Probably since Google gets most of it's traffic info from Waze.
> 
> I'm really not understanding your point.


Why don't you understand that 10% of the time the two will disagree?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> So what do you mean by "using.. Tesla to drive"? I assume you mean the car deciding what turns to take, exits to take, etc. That only happens if you are using NoA or FSD.
> 
> With plain-old Autopilot or even Enhanced Autopilot (or if using nothing at all), the navigation isn't doing anything except telling the _person _what to do. And then it doesn't matter what the routing says - it makes no difference to the Tesla.


Again, if you read my statement "If the car is in full FSD or Navigate on Autopilot," I covered the cases. 
So yes, if the car is not in full FSD not in NOP, there would be no issue. But that would tend to bring a bigger *****. Why can't I use full FSD or NOP when Apple is navigating? I paid a lot of money for it.

The whole reality is that Tesla is providing similar services that are comparable to Apple or Google drive services. No, they aren't exactly the same.

But let's put it this way, Why doesn't Tesla advertise?
Why does Tesla need to integrate with Third-Party apps


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I feel Tesla came out with generic infotainment and navigation so that they could be poised to merge with either Google, Apple or Microsoft. None of that is happened and now it looks less likely than ever. It seems more now like not wanting to share data with other potential competitors as it is a closed system. I’ve actually found that to be very beneficial with Apple. I have one relationship and that is with Apple and I am not pestered by all the other software vendors that I use on their platform. With that said it seems like Tesla does not want to pay license fees or connect with other proven technologies. We’ve got the bottom of the bucket with slacker and tune in. Spotify is OK but the integration is weak. And I have wind many times about the Mp3 integration. Even the damn USB you have to jump through hoops to format because they don’t wanna pay a licensing fee. When it first came out I was certainly under the belief that they would incorporate data from the cameras and their wraps would become the best on the market and we have real time pothole and other info. I’ve seen virtually no improvement in the navigation or really any interest from Tesla to make it any better. We don’t need waypoints or multiple routes to choose based on our preference or knowledge of the location. Tesla knows better. I would just like to see them start to prove it

and while they’re at it could they please add an amplifier with standard inputs and outputs. They could still have their proprietary stereo controller but why not make it easy to upgrade. Same goes for speakers. Pick a standard make it easy for us If we’re not satisfied with what comes with the car. I would always like to add some more watts to overcome my 2018 road noise


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Why don't you understand that 10% of the time the two will disagree?


Why don't you understand that not everyone is running NOA and therefore "controlling the car" means absolutely nothing? And also that it's entirely possible for the car to use Tesla's nav for NOA, while still having Waze running as information?

Answer, you don't like ACP, see no need for it, and therefore created a complete strawman argument against it. There is no reason the two can't co-exist.


----------



## lawrencen (May 26, 2021)

JasonF said:


> I would bet that the reason Apple CarPlay/Android Auto isn't in Tesla's software because they require full control over the screen. Since Tesla has no other control mechanism besides the screen, that causes a huge problem.


Actually in most cars it doesnt take over the screen, can be minimized as other UI menus take over etc. My volve it only used a portion of the screen. Same with the BMW. Same with Ford from the ford lightning vid's


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Not having it makes it extremely difficult to use the car as an Uber. This might be part of Elon‘s plan so that he can dominate the market with his Robo taxi fantasy, but it just makes life difficult for people trying to use their vehicle as an extension of their phone Which is not a desired feature but almost a requirement nowadays.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Not having it makes it extremely difficult to use the car as an Uber. This might be part of Elon's plan so that he can dominate the market with his Robo taxi fantasy, but it just makes life difficult for people trying to use their vehicle as an extension of their phone Which is not a desired feature but almost a requirement nowadays.


This is where opinion really starts to creep in and stated as fact and causes way too much confusion. Not Having ACP nor AA has no bearing on a car being part of Uber. I've not been in many Ubers, maybe 6 to 8 per year, but I can quite certain guarantee that likely NONE of them were running either of these systems as the cars were too old to even have them. I think the Uber driver was still making his money.

So while we may like our advanced features in our cars, you forget oh so quickly that these things are not "needed" at all to do our daily job of driving. Anyone can argue safety, but I might also argue that all of this make you a worse driver. Put some music on when you get in the car, enter your nav address before you get on the road and then just drive and quit messing with crap while driving.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> Not having it makes it extremely difficult to use the car as an Uber. This might be part of Elon's plan so that he can dominate the market with his Robo taxi fantasy, but it just makes life difficult for people trying to use their vehicle as an extension of their phone Which is not a desired feature but almost a requirement nowadays.


Most of the Apple CarPlay implementations I've seen usually require a hard connection (via USB) to the car. Maybe it might work via Bluetooth, too. Either way, do you really want strangers connecting their phones to your car? Do you really want to read their text messages on the big screen?

I think if you're serious about both security and passenger comfort as a driving service, have a cheap tablet in the car that's Bluetooth connected to the MCU (the tablet could have its own cellular, or be connected to your phone) and has Spotify, Youtube, Pandora, etc installed on it, so the passenger can pick their music and play it while you're driving.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Newer iOS releases can support wireless CarPlay. It's funny how folks try to justify the lack of CarPlay as somehow a feature. If Tesla provided it you don't need to use it; we have it in our Audi and we enjoy having it as it is much better than what Audi provides and allows more personalization. Likewise I could care less about Android auto but I'm not going to find a way to say it's better not to offer it to those who would find it useful. 

My sense of all this, based on some but incomplete knowledge of how they are implemented, is that this a political issue only. The tech is not that hard.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Why don't you understand that not everyone is running NOA and therefore "controlling the car" means absolutely nothing? And also that it's entirely possible for the car to use Tesla's nav for NOA, while still having Waze running as information?
> 
> Answer, you don't like ACP, see no need for it, and therefore created a complete strawman argument against it. There is no reason the two can't co-exist.


So, you seems to be suggesting that you fix the nav for the portion of the users that aren't using NOP, and that those who use it don't matter?

Answer, if you see such a dire need for ACP, then maybe you shouldn't have bought a Tesla.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@Ed Woodrick That's a bit strong don't you think?

Some folks got their Tesla because (at the moment) it's the best all around EV (MHO) due to ride, handling, super charging, etc

But that will change (perhaps slower than we want) and then Tesla will have to compete in other areas besides a great charging network and competent EV.

It torques me off that CarPlay isn't offered because it seems excluded for what feels like childish reasons.

Seriously, CarPlay is worth tons more to me than the games and farts my car can do but by whim of personality it seems, I have a farting car that I can play boy racer in while parked (I enjoyed real racing thanks, don't need it) but ... you get the drift.

Some folks will be happy to slap me down and say good riddance but when an EV is available that can do reliable road tripping on a reliable network and compete on features that have become almost ubiquitous, that's when I can leave the Tesla love-it-or-leave it religion behind. It will be bittersweet because my 3 is one of the best cars I've owned, buggy updates and questionable UI changes aside.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I still don't think it's some vast conspiracy, or design philosophy, or intentional feud against Apple/Google - after all, Tesla did bother to built in interfaces for Spotify and other music services. That means they aren't intentionally trying to be insular and keep their own walled garden. I still think the reason is more simple, like Apple or Google had requirements for screen space or physical controls that Tesla isn't willing to make drastic changes to fulfill. Something like no, Apple will not allow Tesla to control Apple Car Play from the mini-music-player sized window, or it won't allow Tesla to use all of the ACP features except for navigation. Or maybe Tesla is waiting until Apple allows ACP over Bluetooth, since it's now focused on wireless charging.

But maybe things can change in the future. Remember how long it took for Tesla to integrate Spotify into the UI in U.S. cars? Just like with that, maybe it just takes some time for all of the pieces to fall into place.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> So, you seems to be suggesting that you fix the nav for the portion of the users that aren't using NOP, and that those who use it don't matter?


Why do you keep putting words into other's mouths?
Tesla could simply require using their own nav when using NoA/FSD if they think it's important.
Otherwise, allow ACP/AA navigation on the screen.



Ed Woodrick said:


> Answer, if you see such a dire need for ACP, then maybe you shouldn't have bought a Tesla.


Dire???
Geez, somebody has a _preference_, makes a post that they wish Tesla would add it, and you take it as some sort of affront.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

GDN said:


> This is where opinion really starts to creep in and stated as fact and causes way too much confusion. Not Having ACP nor AA has no bearing on a car being part of Uber. I've not been in many Ubers, maybe 6 to 8 per year, but I can quite certain guarantee that likely NONE of them were running either of these systems as the cars were too old to even have them. I think the Uber driver was still making his money.
> 
> So while we may like our advanced features in our cars, you forget oh so quickly that these things are not "needed" at all to do our daily job of driving. Anyone can argue safety, but I might also argue that all of this make you a worse driver. Put some music on when you get in the car, enter your nav address before you get on the road and then just drive and quit messing with crap while driving.


Fact: you have never driven for Uber in your Tesla or your would not make such uninformed statements "Not Having ACP nor AA has no bearing on a car being part of Uber."

I think you're missing my point but either way not having the phone integrated into the car better makes it difficult to use applications that our phone integrated. Being an Uber driver is one of them that is a clearing problem when I did it. You would have to retype the address in the Tesla navigation. If you use the phone navigation that's part of the Uber app, and play music through the Tesla, then you can't hear the directions because the music is too loud. It is just a pitiful interface which makes these things very difficult. Also if you put the phone in the tesla phone charger you cannot really see it while driving. I think thats that's why they put it there just not very handy for an Uber driver if you can't see any information on your big display.
I love the excuses for not need an advanced technology from the allegedly most advanced car on the planet. Tesla knows better. We don't need accurate voice commands, waypoints, Apple play the car is perfect as it is, I am sorry

And yes this is my opinions as I thought this was a owners opinion forum. I understand there are plenty of shills, but I am trying to make the product better because I got tired of pressing the bug report button or yelling out the window.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> So, you seems to be suggesting that you fix the nav for the portion of the users that aren't using NOP, and that those who use it don't matter?
> 
> Answer, if you see such a dire need for ACP, then maybe you shouldn't have bought a Tesla.


In all seriousness, I really have no idea what you're on about with this. Fixing the nav? What on earth are you talking about? You've veered down some kind of lane and I have no idea where you're even going with this argument. Geuinely, I don't understand how what you're saying even pertains to the conversation.

Let's re-read what I initially posted, shall we?



Needsdecaf said:


> So my Model 3 is in the shop to repair hail damage (booooo) and I got a rental that has Apple Car Play. I previously had ACP in my GTI that I traded in on the Model 3.
> 
> OMG, life is SO much easier with ACP. Yes, I miss the lovely Google Map but running Waze on the big screen? Awesome. Having the podcast player up and not laggy and glitchy? Amazing. And texting / Siri support? Oh boy, Tesla, do you have a long, long, LONG way to go in voice recognition. Just a simple thing that the podcast I'm playing actually pauses all the time when receiving a text is a subtle, but welcome, touch.
> 
> Man, I really miss the system. Come on Tesla, just do it already.


Notice how I said "yes, I miss the lovely Google map"? Waze on the big screen is a big advantage for me. Why? Because where I drive (Houston), there are a ton of Waze users (I routinely get 10,000 plus users around you and 500 plus reports notification when I start up). Those 500 plus notifications are VITAL in avoiding issues on the roads here. Wrecks, debris, traffic, etc. Never once did I say Waze was superior for navigating. Or that I would never run the Tesla nav again. Just that having Waze on the big screen, and therefore see the alerts more easily, is huge. As someone who has totaled their car due to road debris, this is significant.

Everything else related to infotainment and texting.

So really, no idea why you've gone down this road of the Tesla nav and NOA and EAP and all of this malarkey. None.

So why am I annoyed Tesla doesn't integrate it? Simple. Because it's useful, and it makes the two hours a day I spend in the car less stressful. It adds to the experience. When you spend 30k miles a year in the car, and you're used to something, and then you get ACP back and go "man, this makes my life better", you wish you had it. And Tesla's not doing it because they want to be in control, not because they can't, and that annoys me.



msjulie said:


> @Ed Woodrick That's a bit strong don't you think?
> 
> Some folks got their Tesla because (at the moment) it's the best all around EV (MHO) due to ride, handling, super charging, etc
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts on all the above. I bought ANOTHER Tesla Model 3 when my first one was crashed. Why? Certainly not because it was the best car I've ever driven. But it certainly was the best EV available at the time, and even more certainly, at the price point I was willing to pay.

I guess that some of my frustration is borne out of the fact that had my accident occurred in March 2021 instead of March 2020, I likely wouldn't have purchased another Model 3. But that's an entirely different discussion.



garsh said:


> Why do you keep putting words into other's mouths?
> Tesla could simply require using their own nav when using NoA/FSD if they think it's important.
> Otherwise, allow ACP/AA navigation on the screen.
> 
> ...


Yup. No dire need for ACP. I've driven my two Model 3's going on 65k miles now and I've existed fine without it. But considering those 65k miles have occurred in under 30 months, and that included 2 months of lockdown, I'd say I've got a pretty good handle on what the Model 3 is, and what it isn't. It's a great vehicle, but it's got a lot of flaws. None major. Some minor, some moreso than that. But so do most vehicles. The $65k Jag FType rental I'm driving now has even more flaws than the Model 3, despite Apple Car Play. And given the choice between the two, I'd take the Model 3 10/10 times.

But that doesn't mean that I don't want Apple Car Play in my Model 3. And, I suspect, many others would like it and Android Auto as well.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

For those wanting ACP, give this a shot:

https://www.hautopart.com/product/m...f1eO17jWl-gqv4lDujU-a3-kmf9R0mW1bBagSGZoPAt08


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I would bet that the reason Apple CarPlay/Android Auto isn't in Tesla's software because they require full control over the screen. Since Tesla has no other control mechanism besides the screen, that causes a huge problem.


Not to mention that Apple will charge Tesla for that license which they will pass to the buyer.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

RickO2018 said:


> Not to mention that Apple will charge Tesla for that license which they will pass to the buyer.


I am under the impression Apple does not charge but so what, pass on to buyer the cost and I'd happily pay it.. I'd trade my farting car feature in too!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I still think it’s more about sharing information. Tesla Apple and Google are all after that information and recurring revenue. They all know that a major component to Amazons value is the information they have on their customers. The consumer pays the price for this. I’m already paying for premium connectivity, whatever that is. I pay for Spotify, tune in, I’ve added access point in my garage so I can get up-to-date cold weather enhancements. I’m starting to wonder if the benefit is for me or just to send my information up to Tesla every night.

Elon electrify Cuba

non tilt display and no center display are major design flaws in my opinion of the 3 and Y. The design Tesla went with does not obstruct the drivers view or create a nuisance, but I thought that was the purpose of a display. I just thought you want to distract the driver‘s eyes as little as possible. The placement of the tesla screen it’s probably the worst I’ve ever had for taking your eyes off the road. With my cheap Chinese display, I do get more information than idiot light display that Tesla provides. I always know my tire pressures of all my tires. I never bought the aerowheel bs, but I always thought tire pressure was pretty important to range, safety and performance. But Tesla thought it was best if you only know when there’s a problem with tire pressure. Because they don’t want to distract you with all that information. Version 11 will probably replace all of that with one check engine light. Then for a small fee and chatting through the app you can find out what the error is.
When I first got my car I thought it was great having nothing in front of me. I also thought FSD would be released any day and that was the reason the driver didn’t need a display in front of them, or even a heads up display. FSD is only part of Tesla’s fantasy uncertainty and doubt so I had to add a display.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> non tilt display and no center display are major design flaws in my opinion of the 3 and Y.


I don't think those are design _flaws _as much as intentional decisions. What might really concern you about that is if you start looking closely at other EV models that are priced close to the Model 3 as they come out, and you start to realize that Tesla spent nearly all of the build money on the drivetrain and battery, and the minimalistic interior costs them almost nothing to manufacture and build. I kind of like the interior, but if you really put it under a financial microscope, you can see it. And you can see that the intention is once the battery prices come down a bit and the R&D costs are recovered, the Model 3 (and Y) could be some of the highest profit margin vehicles on the market.

Not so fast though, because they're also planning a $25k model. People wonder how they're going to pull off an EV at that price point and stay profitable. The answer is they can use the same drive train and interior design, save on R&D by making the body a smaller version of the Y, bring the battery price down, cut the profit margin in half, and call it their high volume loss leader. They'll probably import the Chinese batteries to bring the battery cost down at first, but the rest is primed to go. They just need a factory to build them in.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> I still think it's more about sharing information. Tesla Apple and Google are all after that information and recurring revenue.


Not true for Apple. Consider also the fact your phone is in your car, so any tracking still happens (again not Apple)


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Not true for Apple. Consider also the fact your phone is in your car, so any tracking still happens (again not Apple)


Yup. They know.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397032784703655938


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Yup. They know.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397032784703655938


That's not device tracking, that's because he was using his mom's wifi. The same thing used to happen to me when someone in the office googled something unusual. Because my personal laptop was logged into Google services, the IP became associated with that search, and I started seeing Youtube suggestions for it when I went home later that day.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

JasonF said:


> Most of the Apple CarPlay implementations I've seen usually require a hard connection (via USB) to the car. Maybe it might work via Bluetooth, too. Either way, do you really want strangers connecting their phones to your car? Do you really want to read their text messages on the big screen?
> 
> I think if you're serious about both security and passenger comfort as a driving service, have a cheap tablet in the car that's Bluetooth connected to the MCU (the tablet could have its own cellular, or be connected to your phone) and has Spotify, Youtube, Pandora, etc installed on it, so the passenger can pick their music and play it while you're driving.


It ABSOLUTELY cannot use BT. Not AA, not ACP. There's way too much info being piped out and to the screen to run it over a slow protocol like BT.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

TeslaTony310 said:


> It ABSOLUTELY cannot use BT. Not AA, not ACP. There's way too much info being piped out and to the screen to run it over a slow protocol like BT.


Uh…my 2017 BMW X3 had ACP via BT…

Sean


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

It should easily be able to handle it with modern Bluetooth stacks. But they should also add multiple channels of Bluetooth connectivity. And they need to have a mixer for audio on the display. Where are you can play music from your usb, navigation audio from phone, and messages and calls from two phones. Individual audio balance would be nice but using the mic to optimize all sources would be better. Also need audio output of the mix via Bluetooth, when vehicle is in park, to outside speakers for camp mode


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

SP's Tesla said:


> Uh…my 2017 BMW X3 had ACP via BT…
> 
> Sean


Uh, no, it didn't. It piped the audio via BT, but the actual UI was routed via Wi-Fi direct, for a wireless connection, and through the cable, for a wired connection.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Madmolecule said:


> It should easily be able to handle it with modern Bluetooth stacks. But they should also add multiple channels of Bluetooth connectivity. And they need to have a mixer for audio on the display. Where are you can play music from your usb, navigation audio from phone, and messages and calls from two phones. Individual audio balance would be nice but using the mic to optimize all sources would be better. Also need audio output of the mix via Bluetooth, when vehicle is in park, to outside speakers for camp mode


No, it shouldn't. Show me a BT stack that is capable of basically pushing a mirrored screen over any of it's protocols, and I'll gladly eat my words. I'll literally print out this response, and eat it.

This will change in the future, perhaps, but the correct "stack" you're looking for is a Wi-Fi one.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

TeslaTony310 said:


> No, it shouldn't. Show me a BT stack that is capable of basically pushing a mirrored screen over any of it's protocols, and I'll gladly eat my words. I'll literally print out this response, and eat it.
> 
> This will change in the future, perhaps, but the correct "stack" you're looking for is a Wi-Fi one.


You are correct Wi-Fi is what it's gonna take for higher bandwidth video, That's just not a limitation of any phone or Tesla, It is good to see you there at least adding multiple Bluetooth connections at least in the model S. I do feel it is a huge necessity to be able to mix and display the various audio and video sources over Bluetooth and/or Wi-Fi And also output the audio over Bluetooth, and mirror the video over WiFi. Also over USB. I have a terabyte of storage in my model 3, 25k of Lossless audio, album art and many playlists. My car makes it very difficult to listen to any of it.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Madmolecule said:


> You are correct Wi-Fi is what it's gonna take for higher bandwidth video, That's just not a limitation of any phone or Tesla, It is good to see you there at least adding multiple Bluetooth connections at least in the model S. I do feel it is a huge necessity to be able to mix and display the various audio and video sources over Bluetooth and/or Wi-Fi And also output the audio over Bluetooth, and mirror the video over WiFi. Also over USB. I have a terabyte of storage in my model 3, 25k of Lossless audio, album art and many playlists. My car makes it very difficult to listen to any of it.
> 
> View attachment 38800
> 
> ...


Thank you. I know I was correct. In a previous life, I was getting paid to know these things


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Unless there was a surprise that Elon didn't want to talk about I think this thread is likely dead. It can easily continue for the fun of the banter, however, in last night's S reveal they showed just a small amount of the GUI and I'm quite certain there is some customization coming. I believe they showed icons being moved around on the screen or into a "Dock" however there was nothing noted of ACP or AA and I figure that would have least gotten a footnote of some sorts.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> Unless there was a surprise that Elon didn't want to talk about I think this thread is likely dead. It can easily continue for the fun of the banter, however, in last night's S reveal they showed just a small amount of the GUI and I'm quite certain there is some customization coming. I believe they showed icons being moved around on the screen or into a "Dock" however there was nothing noted of ACP or AA and I figure that would have least gotten a footnote of some sorts.


Would be nice if they got high quality apple music.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

All I heard was that they will have an amazing software defined codec that will be world class and can be updated over the air to continue to provide to greatest in sound quality and entertainment experience. What they were probably saying though is the code has not been written, the licence agreements have not been finalized and it has not been tested. I must admit the sound system looked amazing in the presentation with little sound cones radiating from the speaker. I heard also said it was all developed in house by Tesla audio or something. Not sure why, unlike carbon rotor sleeves, there are quite a few quality boutique Audio companies they could have partnered with to allow Tesla engineers to focus on FSD.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> All I heard was that they will have an amazing software defined codec that will be world class and can be updated over the air to continue to provide to greatest in sound quality and entertainment experience. What they were probably saying though is the code has not been written, the licence agreements have not been finalized and it has not been tested. I must admit the sound system looked amazing in the presentation with little sound cones radiating from the speaker. I heard also said it was all developed in house by Tesla audio or something. Not sure why, unlike carbon rotor sleeves, there are quite a few quality boutique Audio companies they could have partnered with to allow Tesla engineers to focus on FSD.


If they used an accurate diagram and if I counted right there were at least 20 speakers in the S. While they could have partnered with other audio companies, why? Truly for the dollar and not having to pay licensing fees and get tangled up with other brands Tesla truly has one of the better sound systems. At least to my old ears.

This goes along with CarPlay - if no one has figured it out yet - Elon is not letting another brand inside his car, and I'm OK with that. The profit is his vs some other brand name.


----------



## Drew Hager (2 mo ago)

Recently, carlinkit has released a new arrival that specially works for Tesla. Wireless carplay for Tesla isn't a dream anymore, lol.


----------



## Drew Hager (2 mo ago)

Here is the link:



https://carlinkitcarplay.com/products/carlinkit-t2c-tesla-wireless-apple-carplay-adapter/?zz=gy


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

it look like it uses a very little data on the sim. Do you know a cheap prepaid you have used successfully. I can’t wait to try it out


----------



## Drew Hager (2 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> it look like it uses a very little data on the sim. Do you know a cheap prepaid you have used successfully. I can’t wait to try it out


I consulted the seller, they said that wireless carplay uses a Sim card only to establish an effective hotspot connection to access the server. But if you don’t operate the original car’s entertainment application, it won’t consume much traffic.


----------



## Charteris92 (2 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> I would bet that the reason Apple CarPlay/Android Auto isn't in Tesla's software because they require full control over the screen. Since Tesla has no other control mechanism besides the screen, that causes a huge problem.


Not true. Many other cars with Car Play only utilise part of the screen. Porsche Taycan, Mach E and the new Rangers are good examples.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Charteris92 said:


> Not true. Many other cars with Car Play only utilise part of the screen. Porsche Taycan, Mach E and the new Rangers are good examples.


Add one more to the list: Volvo. Apple car play only takes part of the screen.

I am not one who pines deeply for Apple Car Play on my Tesla, but there are some inadequacies I find with the native Tesla system, all regarding texting.

Group messages come in individually and if i respond, go just to an individual, not the group. I recently had to travel due to a sick family member and there were lots of group texts which i could not participate in while driving.
I can dictate a text, see it correctly on screen, and it often CHANGES as it sends.
I have to do a lot of presses and scrolls (particularly on my model X) while it is ALL voice driven on Apple Car Play.
The voice recognition of “foreign” names is pathetic. If the name is in my contacts, Apple Car Play gets it right every time.
Here is a rather humorous version of a text sent via my Tesla while i was driving. The whole day’s text conversation was full of these bumbles.


----------



## Drew Hager (2 mo ago)

Madmolecule said:


> it look like it uses a very little data on the sim. Do you know a cheap prepaid you have used successfully. I can’t wait to try it out


I got a news. Just downloading the latest firmware and the carlinkit T2C supports sim free. It sounds like a good news.









T2C upgrade firmware method (T2C without SIM card, and only use iPhone


Even if the T2C does not have a SIM card, the firmware upgrade can be done using an iPhone (internet connection required). Method 1: iPhone connects to T2C Wi-Fi 1. Power up the T2C 2. Wait for 40 seconds, the device will turn on the Wi-Fi network（AutoKit_xxxx) 3.iPhone connect devices...




autokitcarplay.com


----------

